# Excel VBA / aktuelle Eingabe überprüfen ob bereits vorhanden



## bibi135 (29. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem bei einer Excel-Mappe. 

In der Mappe befinden sich mehrere identisch aufgebaute Blätter. In Spalte A wird ein Wert eingegeben. Nun soll überprüft werden, ob dieser Wert schon in dieser Spalte existiert. Ist dies der Fall, soll die aktuelle Eingabe gelöscht werden und zu der Zeile gesprungen werden, in dem der Wert gefunden wurde.

Für Lösungsansätze wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Viele Grüße,
Bibi


----------

